# Shrimp, Lobster, Scallop Tacos



## TNJAKE (Jul 23, 2021)

Evening fellas and non fellas. Cooked up a seafood taco feast tonight. Had some stuff I needed to get out of the freezer. Missed alot af prep pics but shrimp, scallop cut in half and 2 lobster tails split and chunked
	

		
			
		

		
	















All together and rubbed with grande gringo from Malcolm Reed
	

		
			
		

		
	






Onto the kettle for a few minutes stirring constantly
	

		
			
		

		
	






And almost finished
	

		
			
		

		
	






Some white corn tortillas
	

		
			
		

		
	






And all plated up with tortillas, seafood, avocado, green onion, cilantro, and jalapeno crema. Topped with cotija cheese and lime
	

		
			
		

		
	










A pic of my taco holder
	

		
			
		

		
	






Was a pretty delicious meal. Pics suck but beer........

Also brother in law bought me a KSG Bull Pup today so all in all I'm a happy man


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 23, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 23, 2021)

Great cook!
And great  brother in law!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Awesome!


Thanks peachey


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 23, 2021)

Another great cool from you as usual Jake!! I know I’d tear some of that up! Loving the jalapeños crema too. Anymore for us crema is a necessity.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 23, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great cook!
> And great  brother in law!


Thanks yank and yeah he's been good to me for sure


----------



## motocrash (Jul 23, 2021)

Nice Jake! All these delicious looking taco threads lately are making me have to do some very soon. I think yours pushed me over the edge.
Some BIL you have, those are LAF -Loud as _ _ _ _.  The muzzle is so much closer. ....eyes and ears!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 23, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 23, 2021)

That’s all fantastic Jake!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 23, 2021)

All I can say is hell ya! On both accounts!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 23, 2021)

Ok that makes for a nice day all around!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2021)

Good Food and new Toys!?! Nothing to be sad about there!...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 24, 2021)

I'll take one  , please and a taco too ...

Food looks great and Christmas in July? Doesn't get any better....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2021)

Awesome cook Jake!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 24, 2021)

Wow Jake, you have been on a roll recently buddy. Those tacos look amazing. Absolutely beautiful. Great job my friend.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 24, 2021)

Beautiful piece of work Jake, looks delicious, I'm wait in line for those tacos, Like! RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 24, 2021)

Great looking meal Jake !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2021)

Those Look Mighty Tasty from here!!
Nice Job, Jake!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 24, 2021)

Phenomenal meal Jake, man do those look good!  Congrats on the new toy as well!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2021)

Dang it doesn’t get much better than that Jake!!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Jul 24, 2021)

Great looking taco Jake!!!  man I need some of that!


----------

